# Jeat yet?



## Eyerelief (Mar 31, 2022)

I not only like to make messes in the shop, but in the kitchen also.  Mostly because I like to eat.  No, I REALLY like to eat.  Any chance I can combine two hobbies, like making swarf and making crumbs, I jump on it.  Grilling especially.  Looking for a way to utilize a remote thermometer on a rotisserie, I set out to customize the rotisserie system.  I made this a couple years ago, but last night my bride asked me to spin a big chicken for her so I thought I would share.

For starters, I picked up a bi-directional variable speed motor off of the bay.  Installed it in a metal housing and put an aluminum base on it:


Sometimes I turn heavy meats (its a Texas thing), so I decided to support the spit with bearings on both sides so the motor never has to burden the load, it just has to twist.  This made the entire operation quieter than it was when it was supported by the grill casting:


Bought a piece of 5/8" stainless hex, and milled a 1/8" groove in it for a spit.  This allowed me to feed the remote thermometer probe through the grill casting and by the bearings.  I hold the wire in the groove with simple clips.  The foil is a heat shield for the wire although it shouldn't need it  For cleanup, I simply rotate the clips and the probe wire comes right out:


I slotted the bottom of the motor enclosure so that I could set the loaded spit on the bearings and then slide the motor and coupler over and tighten the set screw:


I drilled and tapped the spit so I could install two delrin spools to manage the excess wire (only two kinds of wire in this world right?).  Drilled another hole to mount the wifi transmitter for the thermometer.  Now the transmitter moves in unison with the food and the spit:


With the rotisserie burner on the top back of the grill, I don't have to worry about flare up.  I put  a tray under the protein to catch a few drippings, close the lid and leave it unattended until the wifi transmitter sends a message to the app on my phone saying that the internal target temp has been reached.
Money shot (shows the rotisserie burner in the back):


I'm sure the transmitter gets a little dizzy during the 2 hour spin (6+ pound chicken), but this all works together very well.
Like I've always said, you have to sleep pretty late to be lazier than me.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 31, 2022)

I really like the way you incorporated the temp probe system into the rotisserie.  Very nicely done !


----------



## extropic (Mar 31, 2022)

Eyerelief said:


> View attachment 402465



In that photo, trying to understand the construction, is the base made of two parts, dadoed to mate and fixed with the two visible screws.

I'm having a hard time writing how much I like your taking the guesswork out of using your rotisserie. Well done.
That's got to be worth some 'atta boys' from your wife.


----------



## Eyerelief (Mar 31, 2022)

extropic said:


> In that photo, trying to understand the construction, is the base made of two parts, dadoed to mate and fixed with the two visible screws.
> 
> I'm having a hard time writing how much I like your taking the guesswork out of using your rotisserie. Well done.
> That's got to be worth some 'atta boys' from your wife.


Yes, on the motor side, two aluminum pieces are dadoed together with a couple screws in them.  I couldn't weld AL then so that was as clean a set up as I could come up with.
Thanks, and yes, the wife likes it when I've got the grill or the smoker going.


----------



## Eyerelief (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks Bozwell.  The remote thermometers free me up to make messes elsewhere.  I cant multitask but I can multimess.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 31, 2022)

now, are you inviting us all over to prove you know how to use that thing???


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 31, 2022)

Jeat yet?

Naw,  ju?


----------



## Eyerelief (Mar 31, 2022)

Yunto?


----------



## Eyerelief (Mar 31, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> now, are you inviting us all over to prove you know how to use that thing???


Woodchucker,  you make it down here and we _will_ strap on the feed bag!!

That will have to do until we get the kinks worked out of Smell-a-vision


----------

